# Halloween TV Schedule & Specials 2020



## James O'Lantern (Aug 9, 2020)

I didn't see anything related to this yet on here. I figured we could keep track of this year's TV schedule for certain channels and any new TV specials/movies coming out this year. 
So far I've seen:

*Disney+ Halloween Collection:*
The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad (1949)
Don’t Look Under the Bed (1999)
Frankenweenie (1984)
The Ghosts of Buxley Hall (1980)
Girl vs. Monster (2012)
Halloweentown (1998)
Halloweentown II: Kalabar’s Revenge (2001)
Halloweentown High (2004)
Return to Halloweentown (2006)
The Haunted Mansion (2003)
Hocus Pocus (1993)
Mom’s Got a Date With a Vampire (2000)
Mr. Boogedy (1986)
The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993)
Phantom of the Megaplex (2000)
The Scream Team (2002)
Twitches (2005)
Twitches Too (2007)
Zombies (2018)


*Amazon Prime's Welcome to the Blumhouse*
Evil Eye
The Lie
Black Box
Nocturne



*TCM October Horror Schedule 2020








Turner Classic Movies (October Horror) - 2020 Halloween Movies TV Schedule - Halloween Movie Database


Enjoy classic horror movies all month long on Turner Classic Movies (TCM). View the 2020 Halloween TV schedule now.




www.halloweenmoviesontv.com




*


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i love Mr Boogedy!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i love Mr Boogedy!


I don't think i've ever seen it before but me and my daughter noticed on Disney + when we were working on our 31 days of Halloween movie scheduled and decided to add it to the list. My brother remembers it and was excited to see it on there so I'm happy to find something new for me. Hope I like it too.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Can this topic be pinned? Would hate to see it get buried pages back possibly


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

daniel99 said:


> Damn I love The Haunted Mansion


It got blasted when it was released, but honestly, I like it. My daughter loves it too. Sure the plot line wanders, but the effects are decent, it’s filled with great character actors/actresses, and it’s got enough of the rides “member this” moments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James O'Lantern (Aug 9, 2020)

Michael__Myers said:


> Can this topic be pinned? Would hate to see it get buried pages back possibly


I assume a Mod needs to do that? I'm new here haha


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm surprised they haven't added Tower of Terror to the Disney+ line up. It's a fun ghost story that I loved when I was a kid.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

James O'Lantern said:


> I assume a Mod needs to do that? I'm new here haha


Yep a mod would need to pin it


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks for the pin mystery mod


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

daniel99 said:


> Damn I love The Haunted Mansion





djjerme said:


> It got blasted when it was released, but honestly, I like it. My daughter loves it too. Sure the plot line wanders, but the effects are decent, it’s filled with great character actors/actresses, and it’s got enough of the rides “member this” moments.


I watch the movie simply for the amazing set design....I would have loved to tour the sound stage when it was filming.....Absolutely breath taking....If you have the DVD, it has a lot of cool special features worth watching.....I think the main entrance is my favorite room with the dark wood floor, double staircase with the clock as center piece....Too bad the mansion isn't real....ZR


----------



## James O'Lantern (Aug 9, 2020)

Shudder announced their 61 Days of Halloween! Including 8 new exclusive movies. 









Shudder Announces 61-Day Halloween Programming Block With Eight New Original/Exclusive Movies!


Announced today, Shudder is super-sizing this year’s Halloween celebration to a whopping 61 days straight, with the “61 Days of Halloween” scheduled LOADED with new treats. The two-month celebration will feature weekly original/exclusive movie premieres; a new “The Last Drive-In with Joe Bob...




bloody-disgusting.com


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

For anyone who hasn't seen this, I highly recommend it - and it's only available on Adult Swim til August 31st for some reason, so see it while you can! It came out a couple of years ago and it instantly became one of my Halloween favorites. It's beautiful, silly, kitschy, and poignant, especially if you love jack o'lanterns.








Joe Pera Talks With You


A teacher (Joe Pera) in Michigan's Upper Peninsula explores of variety of subject matters.



www.adultswim.com


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

nicolita3 said:


> I'm surprised they haven't added Tower of Terror to the Disney+ line up. It's a fun ghost story that I loved when I was a kid.


Yes tower of terror is needed.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a big surprise. Drum roll......................

09/10/2020 11PM-12AM
Halloween Spooktacular
David Venable, Jane Treacy

The return of the QVC Halloween Spooktacular!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Tue
Sep 22
7-8p ETAmy & Adam's Haunted Halloween SpecialTue
Sep 22
8-9p ETAmy & Adam's Haunted Halloween Special

And while I'm at it...HSN.


----------



## James O'Lantern (Aug 9, 2020)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Tue
> Sep 22
> 7-8p ETAmy & Adam's Haunted Halloween SpecialTue
> Sep 22
> ...


I like these types of shows. Anything to get in the Halloween spirit lol


----------



## Lonescarer (Jun 4, 2009)

nicolita3 said:


> I'm surprised they haven't added Tower of Terror to the Disney+ line up. It's a fun ghost story that I loved when I was a kid.


Technically, it's not a Disney movie in the types of categories they're pushing to Disney+. For whatever reason, almost none of the the ABC "movie of the week" Wonderful World of Disney movies are on there, and it doesn't seem likely that it will be anytime soon. But if you're a true fan, you can get it on DVD from Disney Movie Club. 😃


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Trick or treat comes on Scyfy today at 4:30!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Paul Melniczek said:


> This is a big surprise. Drum roll......................
> 
> 09/10/2020 11PM-12AM
> Halloween Spooktacular
> ...


Omgoodness!!! I hope it's the same as it used to be with costumes, full set design and special effects!!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

TCM has a fabulous line up this year!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I look forward to TCM's October Horror lineup every year,

Still trying to figure out how _Rollerball_ figures into that mix.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

TCM has it posted on their site.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Speaking of Haunted Mansion. A good friend of mine use to work at Suncoast Video back in High School. He was able to snatch this and I have had it on display for 17 years now!!!!


----------



## hllwnfan (Aug 18, 2009)

Freeform put out there 31days schedule! 🎃


----------



## James O'Lantern (Aug 9, 2020)

AMC Fear Fest this year starts on Oct. 1st! 








AMC FearFest - 2022 Halloween Movies TV Schedule - Fear Fest Horror


AMC's annual horror marathon FearFest is bringing the frights in the lead up to Halloween with 400+ hours of programming. Includes the iconic film franchises Halloween, Friday the 13th, Leprechaun, Alien, and Stephen King classics.




www.halloweenmoviesontv.com


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Halloween Wars 2020 premieres Sunday Sept 13...which is really, really early...but that's what it says on the Food network site.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks great...we're really looking forward to this!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i wait in eager anticipation starting each July.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

DVR set!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Watching haunt right now on shudder omg I love it.


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

Outrageous Pumpkins premieres afterwards.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

QVC2 has Halloween Spooktacular on right now


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

dbruner said:


> QVC2 has Halloween Spooktacular on right now


Am I the only nut case here that likes watching the shopping channel Halloween shows just to get in the Halloween spirit?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

You are not! I tried to buy the fogging cauldron but it was sold out.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Halloween Baking Championship premieres tonight on Food Network


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder! I'm THERE!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Cant wait!


----------



## HauntedHoosier (Sep 15, 2020)

djjerme said:


> It got blasted when it was released, but honestly, I like it. My daughter loves it too. Sure the plot line wanders, but the effects are decent, it’s filled with great character actors/actresses, and it’s got enough of the rides “member this” moments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New guy here.... HI! While it's not everything I hoped for in a HM movies, there is a lot to like in this film. There are TONS of Easter eggs from the attraction... some very obvious, some WAY more subtle. That's probably the bit I enjoyed the most. The film also LOOKS good, at least IMO. The plot is.... well... it's there, but honestly, it's mostly an excuse to show cool HM stuff.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

I used to love Halloween wars, haunted hayride, and the Halloween Baking Championship. BUT, it all seems very fake since they keeping recycling the same 10-15 people between all the shows. Very disappointing.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I DVR all of the Halloween competition shows and admit to fast-forwarding to watch only the finished-product segments. Most times, I don't even bother with seeing who "won."


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

does anyone know when the original worst witch will be playing,,that was my fav movie when i was a kid,,dont want updated or specials...just original..ty!!


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

AMC
*Friday, October 2, 2020*

12:00am – Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers
9:00am – Amityville 2: The Possession
11:30am – The Amityville Horror (1979)
2:00pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010)
4:00pm – Bride of Chucky
6:00pm – Seed of Chucky
8:00pm – Halloween Resurrection
10:00pm – Halloween 6: The Curse of Michael Myers
*Saturday, October 3, 2020*

12:00am – Halloween (1978)
8:29am – The Amityville Horror (2005)
10:27am – Halloween: Resurrection
12:26pm – Halloween (1978)
*Sunday, October 4, 2020*

5:26am – The People Under the Stairs
7:56am – Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers
9:56am – Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers
11:56am – Halloween 6: The Curse of Michael Myers
1:56pm – Halloween: Resurrection
3:56pm – Halloween H20: 20 Years Later
5:56pm – Halloween (1978)
Freeform

*Friday, October 2, 2020*

11:00am – The Goonies
1:30pm – Tim Burton’s Corpse Bride
3:05pm – Casper (1995)
5:10pm – Hotel Transylvania
7:15pm – Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas
8:55pm – Beetlejuice
12:00am – The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon
*Saturday, October 3, 2020*

7:00am – Monsters vs Aliens: Mutant Pumpkins
7:30am – The Goonies
10:00am – Ghostbusters (1984)
12:30pm – Ghostbusters II
3:05pm – Beetlejuice
5:10pm – Hocus Pocus
7:20pm – The Addams Family (1991)
9:25pm – Addams Family Values
11:30pm – The Craft
*Sunday, October 4, 2020*

7:00am – Ghostbusters (1984)
9:30am – Ghostbusters II
12:00pm – Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory
2:05pm – Decorating Disney: Halloween Magic
3:05pm – Casper (1995)
5:10pm – The Addams Family (1991)
7:15pm – Addams Family Values
9:20pm – Hocus Pocus
11:30pm – Sleepy Hollow (1999)
SYFY
*Friday, October 2, 2020*

2:00am – Leatherface: Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3
6:00am – 28 Weeks Later
8:00am – 28 Days Later
10:30am – Jigsaw
12:30pm – Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday
2:30pm – Jason X
4:30pm – The Strangers
6:15pm – The Strangers: Prey at Night
8:00pm – Insidious: The Last Key
10:15pm – 28 Days Later
*Saturday, October 3, 2020
Bust A Gut Halloween*

9:30am – Insidious: The Last Key
11:50am – Hook
3:00pm – Zombieland
5:00pm – Monster House
7:00pm – The Mask
9:00pm – Zombieland
*Sunday, October 4, 2020
Dark Art Sundays (Every Sunday in October)*

2:00am – Dawn of the Dead (2004)
7:30am – Knock Knock
9:30am – The Crooked Man
11:30am – Monster House
1:30pm – The Mask
3:30pm – Harry Potter and the Sorcerer’s Stone
7:01pm – Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

AMC
*Monday, October 5, 2020*

9:00am – Corridors of Blood
10:30am – Orphan
1:15pm – The Conjuring
3:45pm – The Exorcist (1973)
6:30pm – The Shining (1980)
*Tuesday, October 6, 2020*

12:06am – Ghost Ship
2:06am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
10:03am – The Shining (1980)
1:32pm – House of Wax
4:01pm – Final Destination 2
6:00pm – Ghost Ship
8:00pm – Carrie (2013)
10:15pm – The Last House on the Left
*Wednesday, October 7, 2020*

12:45am – Slither
9:00am – Voodoo Woman
9:15am – Children of the Corn IV: The Gathering
11:15am – Sleepwalkers
1:15pm – Carrie (2013)
3:30pm – The Last House on the Left
6:00pm – Trick ‘R Treat
8:00pm – Thirteen Ghosts
10:00pm – Evil Dead
*Thursday, October 8, 2020*

9:00am – Invasion of the Neptune Men
9:15am – War of the Colossal Beast
9:30am – Evil Dead
11:30am – They
1:30pm – Trick R’ Treat
3:00pm – Thirteen Ghosts
5:30pm – The Crazies
8:00pm – Insidious
10:30pm – Insidious: Chapter 2
Freeform

*Monday, October 5, 2020*

11:30am – Casper (1995)
1:30pm – Sleepy Hollow (1999)
4:00pm – Ghostbusters (1984)
6:30pm – Ghostbusters II
9:00pm – Beetlejuice
12:00am – Boxtrolls
*Tuesday, October 6, 2020*

11:00am – Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
1:30pm – Ghostbusters (1984)
4:00pm – Ghostbusters II
6:30pm – Beetlejuice
8:30pm – Hotel Transylvania
12:00am – Tim Burton’s Corpse Bride
*Wednesday, October 7, 2020*

11:00am – Decorating Disney: Halloween Magic
12:00pm – Tim Burton’s Corpse Bride
2:00pm – Matilda
4:00pm – Hotel Transylvania
6:00pm – The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon
12:00am – Jumanji (1995)
*Thursday, October 8, 2020*

12:00pm – Matilda
2:00pm – Jumanji (1995)
4:30pm – Goosebumps (2015)
7:00pm – The Addams Family (1991)
9:00pm – Addams Family Values
12:00am – Warm Bodies
SYFY
*Monday, October 5, 2020*

2:30am – The Crooked Man
8:30am – Darkman
10:30am – Stickman
12:30pm – Harry Potter and the Sorcerer’s Stone
4:01pm – Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
8:00pm – Boo! A Madea Halloween
10:15pm – Amityville: The Awakening
*Tuesday, October 6, 2020
Ride or Die Marathon*

10:30am – A Nightmare on Elm Street 2: Freddy’s Revenge
12:30pm – Amityville: The Awakening
2:30pm – Halloween (2007)
4:45pm – Boo! A Madea Halloween
7:00pm – Wrong Turn 2: Dead End
9:00pm – Wrong Turn 4: Bloody Beginnings
11:00pm – Drive Angry
*Wednesday, October 7, 2020*

7:00am – Drive Angry
9:02am – Doom
11:28am – Halloween (2007)
1:54pm – Wrong Turn 2: Dead End
4:00pm – Wrong Turn 4: Bloody Beginnings
6:00pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street (1984)
8:00pm – Sinister
10:30pm – Down a Dark Hall
*Thursday, October 8, 2020*

12:30am – A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master
9:01am – Mama
11:15am – Rings
1:30pm – Down a Dark Hall
3:30pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street (1984)
5:30pm – Sinister
8:00pm – It Follows
10:04pm – Exorcist: The Beginning


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Y'all so lucky, I can stream netflix and hulu with my Roku, but other than that I miss all the Halloween stuff 😔


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2018)

They do! I have three online Halloween shows this month. The first show is this weekend at 5:15 pacific time. I hope some of you will check it out. Here is a link to the event page: Robo-Cat Productions Presents: Nightmare Mansion


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

_The Mask Of Fu Manchu_ (1932) was pre-code Hollywood with some pretty racy scenes. But I think they drew the line at Myrna Loy enjoying her brass hash water pipe. I seem to recall a scene where they just stuck a cigarette in the receptacle end.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

halloween71 said:


> Watching haunt right now on shudder omg I love it.


That one was fun! It's odd though: Ever since I started yard haunting, I watch movies like that with an eye towards effects and lighting. Like, how could I do a certain scene like they did for my place?


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It's been kind of lackluster with Halloween programming. TCM continues to be the standout, but almost every movie they're airing has been on for years, because I have them all burned to DVD from them. Regardless, it's still tops among the channels. Travel Channel is 24/7 reality paranormal shows anymore; no travelling at all besides to haunted houses.  I like Ghost Adventures, but none of the 100 other paranormal shows. Dead Files can be interesting. Freeform has a solid selection again, Slyfy has little that's impressing me. AMC seems to be about the same every year, but I miss the Monsterfest format. They had interactive games you could play the one year that was pretty cool and you saw your high score on TV if you were up there. Fortunately I have my own large collection of Halloween shows and specials burned to DVD, so that's the point of recording the best every year. In the past were series/specials like HGTV Halloween Block Party, America Haunts, What's With that Really Haunted Halloween House (featuring Boney Island), and others. I see there are some reruns of America's Scariest Halloween Attractions. That's well worth it. I recorded all of Halloween Wars and Halloween Baking Championships, but I won't watch them until November at least. If you see The Haunted History of Halloween airing on history channel, catch it. Very well done.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Paul Melniczek said:


> If you see The Haunted History of Halloween airing on history channel, catch it. Very well done.


It's available on YouTube!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

That's good to know. There are actually 2 versions of THE HAUNTED HISTORY OF HALLOWEEN. Fortunately I have both burned on DVD already.  They kind of revamped it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have watched Adam Sandler's "Hubie Halloween" so you don't have to. Really, you don't need to watch it & shouldn't watch it unless you like Adam Sandler, his usual type of humour & movies, then go for it, otherwise, just skip it.

I only watched it because my Netflix is screwy. Any time I watch through the Firestick in the LR it skips & cuts out the audio off & on for about the first 30 minutes. I REALLY wanted to watch "Haunting of Bly Manor" so I put "Hubie" on to let it work out the skips & cuts & got involved in finishing decorating inside & even watching bits & pieces I can safely say.....skip it.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Equally not worth it: _Vampires vs. the Bronx,_ newly released on Netflix.


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

AMC

*Friday, October 9, 2020*

1:00am – Insidious: Chapter 3
5:18am – Invasion of the Neptune Men
5:33am – War of the Colossal Beast
9:00am – Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter
11:00am – Friday the 13th A New Beginning
1:00pm – Friday the 13th, Part VI: Jason Lives
3:00pm – Friday the 13th (1980)
5:00pm – Friday the 13th, Part 2 (1981)
7:00pm – Friday the 13th Part III
9:00pm – Friday the 13th (2009)
*Saturday, October 10, 2020*

4:45am – The People Under the Stairs
7:15am – Creepshow
11:30am – House of Wax
2:00pm – Cult of Chucky
4:00pm – Curse of Chucky
6:00pm – Bride of Chucky
8:00pm – Seed of Chucky
10:00pm – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
11:00pm – Cursed Films
11:30pm – Oculus
*Sunday, October 11, 2020*

2:00am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
Freeform

*Friday, October 9, 2020*

11:30am – The Mummy (1999)
2:20pm – Goosebumps (2015)
4:45pm – The Addams Family (1991)
6:50pm – Addams Family Values
8:55pm – Hocus Pocus
12:00am – The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon
*Saturday, October 10, 2020*

7:00am – The Mummy (1999)
10:00am – The Mummy Returns
1:05pm – The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon
3:35pm – Casper (1995)
5:40pm – Hotel Transylvania
7:45pm – Hotel Transylvania 2
9:50pm – Hotel Transylvania 3: Summer Vacation
12:00am – Tim Burton’s Corpse Bride
*Sunday, October 11, 2020*

7:00am – The Mummy Returns
10:05am – Casper (1995)
12:10pm – Tim Burton’s Corpse Bride
1:50pm – Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas
3:30pm – Hotel Transylvania
5:35pm – Hotel Transylvania 2
7:40pm – Hotel Transylvania 3: Summer Vacation
9:50pm – Twitches
11:55pm – Twitches Too
SYFY

*Friday, October 9, 2020*

12:34am – Candyman
2:34am – Wes Craven’s New Nightmare
7:00am – Candyman
9:00am – Neverknock
11:00am – Exorcist: The Beginning
1:30pm – X-Men III: The Last Stand
3:45pm – It Follows
6:00pm – Leatherface
8:00pm – Back to the Future
10:30pm – X-Men III: The Last Stand
*Saturday, October 10, 2020*

12:45am – Critters Attack!
2:45am – They Found Hell
10:45am – Critters Attack!
12:45pm – Leatherface: Texas Chainsaw Massacre III
2:30pm – Leatherface
4:30pm – Back to the Future
7:01pm – Back to the Future Part II
9:29pm – Back to the Future Part III
*Sunday, October 11, 2020*

3:30am – Leatherface: Texas Chainsaw Massacre III
8:30am – Night of the Wild
10:30am – American Horror House
12:30pm – Back to the Future Part III
3:02pm – Back to the Future Part II
5:30pm – Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

Is SYFY serious with Back to the Future? Do they not understand the theme? Oy


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

AMC
*Monday, October 12, 2020*

4:15am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
5:15am – Corridors of Blood
5:30am – How to Make a Monster
5:45am – Tanks of El Alamein
9:00am – The Gallows
11:00am – House on Haunted Hill
1:00pm – House of Wax
3:30pm – The Crazies
6:00pm – The Final Destination
8:00pm – Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters
*Tuesday, October 13, 2020*

12:00am – The Crazies
9:00am – Tremors
1:30pm – Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters
3:30pm – The Final Destination
5:30pm – The Last House on the Left
8:00pm – Ghost Ship
10:00pm – Friday the 13th
*Wednesday, October 14, 2020*

12:00am – Friday the 13th, Part 2
5:20am – Jet Attack
5:35am – How to Make A Monster
9:00am – Insidious
11:30am – Friday the 13th
1:30pm – Friday the 13th, Part 2
3:30pm – The Last House on the Left
6:00pm – Ghost Ship
8:00pm – Trick ‘R Treat
10:00pm – Pumpkinhead
*Thursday, October 15, 2020*

12:00am – A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010)
5:10am – Suicide Battalion
5:25am – Violent Midnight
5:40am – The Creation of the Humanoids
9:00am – Oculus
11:30am – A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010)
1:30pm – Pumpkinhead
3:30pm – Trick ‘R Treat
5:30pm – The Conjuring
8:00pm – Thirteen Ghosts
10:00pm – Evil Dead
Freeform

*Monday, October, 12, 2020*

7:00am – The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor
12:30pm – Halloweentown
2:30pm – Halloweentown II: Kalabar’s Revenge
4:30pm – Scared Shrekless
5:00pm – Shrek
7:00pm – The Addams Family (1991)
9:00pm – Addams Family Values
12:00am – The Scorpion King
*Tuesday, October 13, 2020*

11:00am – The Goonies
1:35pm – Scared Shrekless
2:05pm – Shrek
4:10pm – The Addams Family (1991)
6:15pm – Addams Family Values
8:20pm – Hocus Pocus
12:00am – Casper (1995)
*Wednesday, October 14, 2020*

1:00pm – Casper
3:00pm – The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon
9:00pm – Beetlejuice
12:00am – Boxtrolls
*Thursday, October 15, 2020*

7:00am – Scream 3
11:00am – Jumanji (1995)
1:30pm – Beetlejuice
3:30pm – Scream
6:00pm – Scream 2
8:30pm – The Craft
12:00am – Jumanji (1995)
SYFY

*Monday, October 12, 2020
Don’t Fear the Sequel Marathon*

3:00am – American Horror House
10:00am – Legion
12:00pm – 28 Days Later
2:30pm – 28 Weeks Later
4:30pm – The Strangers
6:15pm – The Strangers: Prey at Night
8:00pm – The Purge
9:45pm – The Purge: Anarchy
*Tuesday, October 13, 2020*

11:00am – The Strangers: Prey at Night
12:45pm – The Strangers
2:30pm – Hollow Man
5:00pm – The Purge
6:45pm – The Purge: Anarchy
9:00pm – Zombieland
11:00pm – Jigsaw
*Wednesday, October 14, 2020*

1:00am – You Might Be the Killer
9:00am – The Banana Splits Movie
11:00am – Hook
2:15pm – G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra
4:45pm – X-Men III: The Last Stand
7:00pm – Zombieland
9:00pm – Jeepers Creepers 3
11:00pm – X-Men III: The Last Stand
*Thursday, October 15, 2020*

1:15am – G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra
11:33am – Amityville: The Awakening
1:33pm – Doom
4:00pm – The Mask
6:00pm – Shrek
8:00pm – Shrek
10:00pm – Monster House


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

AMC
*Friday, October 16, 2020*

12:01am – The Amityville Horror (2005)
4:29am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
5:30am – Invasion of the Neptune Men
5:45am – How to Make a Monster
9:00am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
10:00am – The Conjuring
12:30pm – The Amityville Horror (2005)
2:30pm – House of Wax
5:00pm – Halloween: Resurrection
7:00pm – Halloween H20: 20 Years Later
9:00pm – Halloween (1978)
*Saturday, October 17, 2020*

2:17am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
6:00am – Tales from the Crypt Presents Demon Knight
8:00am – Tales from the Crypt Presents Bordello of Blood
10:00am – Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers
12:00pm – Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers
2:00pm – Halloween 6: The Curse of Michael Myers
4:00pm – Halloween: Resurrection
6:00pm – Halloween H20: 20 Years Later
8:00pm – Halloween (1978)
10:00pm – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
11:00pm – Cursed Films
11:30pm – Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers
*Sunday, October 18, 2020*

1:40am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
2:40am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
3:40am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
4:40am – Cursed Films
5:20am – Jet Attack
5:45am – Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers
7:45am – Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers
9:45am – Halloween 6: The Curse of Michael Myers
11:45am – Final Destination
1:45pm – Final Destination 2
3:45pm – Final Destination 3
5:45pm – The Final Destination
Freeform
*Friday, October 16, 2020*

11:30am – The Craft
2:00pm – Matilda
4:00pm – Tim Burton’s Corpse Bride
6:00pm – Disney and Pixar’s Toy Story of TERROR!
6:30pm – Disney and Pixar’s Monsters, Inc.
8:30pm – Disney and Pixar’s Monsters University
12:00am – Disney and Pixar’s Toy Story of TERROR!
12:30am – The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon
*Saturday, October 17, 2020*

7:00am – Tim Burton’s Corpse Bride
8:55am – Matilda
10:55am – Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas
12:35pm – Ghostbusters (1984)
3:05pm – Ghostbusters II
5:40pm – Beetlejuice
7:45pm – Hocus Pocus
9:55pm – Halloweentown
12:00am – Halloweentown II: Kalabar’s Revenge
*Sunday, October 18, 2020*

7:00am – Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory
9:30am – The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon
11:00am – Twitches
1:05pm – Twitches Too
3:05pm – Beetlejuice
5:10pm – Hocus Pocus
7:20pm – The Addams Family (1991)
9:25pm – Addams Family Values
11:30pm – Gremlins
SYFY
*Friday, October 16, 2020*

1:00am – The Hollow
3:00am – The Banana Splits Movie
7:00am – Wes Craven’s New Nightmare
9:30am – Freddy’s Dead: The Final Nightmare
11:30am – A Nightmare on Elm Street 5: The Dream Child
1:30pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master
3:30pm – Wrong Turn 2: Dead End
5:30pm – Monster House
7:30pm – Boo! A Madea Halloween
9:45pm – Lake Placid
11:30pm – Lake Placid: The Final Chapter
*Saturday, October 17, 2020*

1:30am – Lake Placid vs. Anaconda
3:30am – Lake Placid: Legacy
8:30am – Candyman
10:34am – A Nightmare on Elm Street 2: Freddy’s Revenge
12:33pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street
2:35pm – Lake Placid
4:30pm – Boo! A Madea Halloween
6:45pm – Tyler Perry’s Boo 2! A Madea Halloween
9:00pm – Tales from the Hood 3
*Sunday, October 18, 2020*

2:00am – Down a Dark Hall
4:00am – Cucuy: The Boogeyman
9:00am – A Nightmare on Elm Street
11:00am – The Sandman
1:00pm – Tales from the Hood 3
3:15pm – Tyler Perry’s Boo 2! A Madea Halloween
5:30pm – Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

AMC
*Monday, October 19, 2020*

3:39am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
9:00am – Insidious: Chapter 3
11:00am – Insidious
1:30pm – Insidious: Chapter 2
4:00pm – Thirteen Ghosts
6:00pm – Halloween: Resurrection
8:00pm – Halloween H20: 20 Years Later
*Tuesday, October 20, 2020*

12:02am – The Last House on the Left
5:37am – Suicide Battalion
9:00am – Suicide Battalion
9:15am – Violent Midnight
9:30am – The Last House on the Left
12:00pm – Thirteen Ghosts
2:00pm – Halloween: Resurrection
4:00pm – Halloween H20: 20 Years Later
6:00pm – Halloween
8:00pm – Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers
10:00pm – Psycho
*Wednesday, October 21, 2020*

12:30am – The Exorcist
5:24am – Violent Midnight
5:39am – Tanks of El Alamein
9:00am – Annabelle
11:15am – The Exorcist
2:00pm – Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers
4:00pm – Halloween
6:00pm – Friday the 13th (1980)
8:00pm – Friday the 13th Part 2
10:00pm – The Amityville Horror
*Thursday, October 22, 2020*

1:08am – The Crazies
3:38am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
4:38am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
5:38am – The Creation of Humanoids
9:00am – War of the Colossal Beast
9:15am – Village of the Damned
11:30am – Friday the 13th (1980)
1:15pm – Friday the 13th Part 2
3:30pm – The Crazies
6:00pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street
8:00pm – Friday the 13th (2009)
10:00pm – House of Wax
Freeform
*Monday, October 19, 2020*

11:00am – Matilda
1:00pm – Gremlins
3:30pm – Casper (1995)
5:30pm – The Addams Family (1991)
7:30pm – Addams Family Values
9:30pm – Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas
12:00am – Matilda
*Tuesday, October 20, 2020*

11:00am – Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory
1:00pm – Casper (1995)
3:00pm – Sleepy Hollow (1999)
5:30pm – Ghostbusters (1984)
8:00pm – Ghostbusters II
12:00am – Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory
*Wednesday, October 21, 2020*

11:00am – Sleepy Hollow (1999)
1:30pm – Ghostbusters (1984)
4:00pm – Ghostbusters II
6:30pm – The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon
12:00am – The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon
*Thursday, October 22, 2020*

11:00am – Tim Burton’s Corpse Bride
12:35pm – Jumanji (1995)
2:35pm – The Mummy (1999)
5:45pm – The Mummy Returns
8:55pm – Hocus Pocus
12:00am – Tim Burton’s Corpse Bride
SYFY
*Monday, October 19, 2020*

2:03am – Karma
4:00am – Critters Attack!
9:00am – The Host
11:45am – Drive Angry
1:45pm – Animal
3:30pm – Finders Keepers
5:30pm – Exorcist: The Beginning
8:00pm – Sinister
10:30pm – Insidious: The Last Key
*Tuesday, October 20, 2020*

10:30am – Mama
12:32pm – Exorcist: The Beginning
3:02pm – Rings
5:15pm – Sinister
7:45pm – Insidious: The Last Key
10:00pm – It Follows
*Wednesday, October 21, 2020
Back to the Future Marathon*

12:15am – Rings
2:30am – Candyman
8:30am – It Follows
10:35am – Back to the Future
1:05pm – Back to the Future Part II
3:30pm – Back to the Future Part III
6:00pm – Back to the Future
8:30pm – Back to the Future Part II
10:58pm – Back to the Future Part III
*Thursday, October 22, 2020
What’s Eating You? Marathon*

1:30am – Dead7
10:00am – Zombie Night
12:00pm – Dead7
2:00pm – 28 Weeks Later
4:00pm – 28 Days Later
6:30pm – Dawn of the Dead (2004)
9:00pm – Zombieland
11:00pm – 28 Days Later


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Btw I see no listings for The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown. I can view my guide up to 2 weeks in advance and I see no listings. Unless I missed it already but I check quite often for that one every year. At least I have it on dvd but still, what a shame if they don't air it


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Michael__Myers said:


> Btw I see no listings for The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown. I can view my guide up to 2 weeks in advance and I see no listings. Unless I missed it already but I check quite often for that one every year. At least I have it on dvd but still, what a shame if they don't air it


You are not kidding. I watch it every year. Where is it? Very sad.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Yep, I just saw the article about it being on Apple tv+ or whatever. It'll be free to stream October 30th, 31st and November 1st. Even the Peanuts Thanksgiving and Christmas specials wont air on ABC, CBS etc. On Apple tv only  I won't be signing up for that. I have the dvd's. I even have Garfield's Halloween Special on dvd. That hasn't been on TV since idk when...


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

After 53 years of airing on OTA antenna, the Charlie Brown Halloween special can only be viewed by streaming thru Apple. What a sad state of affairs. One more reason to despise this god-forsaken year.


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been DVRing the original Addams Family from 1965 and watching those. Actually like those better then the movies. Wife keeps asking if I'm going to delete them, Nope don't think I will unless duplicates at least for now.


----------



## Artcurus (Aug 15, 2016)

So Apple TV now owns the rights to all the Charlie Brown Specials, that means you have to be subscribed to Apple TV to see them. They won't be aired on General Broadcast.

Of all the absolute BS moves, especially this year with everything going on, this was one of the few things I was really looking forward to. It's like TV comfort food. I can play the DVD but it's just not the same.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Artcurus said:


> So Apple TV now owns the rights to all the Charlie Brown Specials, that means you have to be subscribed to Apple TV to see them. They won't be aired on General Broadcast.
> 
> Of all the absolute BS moves, especially this year with everything going on, this was one of the few things I was really looking forward to. It's like TV comfort food. I can play the DVD but it's just not the same.


This reminds me of It's a Wonderful Life.
When I was a kid through my late 20s it was on all the time and on every channel.
No matter what time I got home from work Christmas week I could find it playing somewhere.
Loved it.
Then Turner(?) bought it and I don't think I've seen it on TV ever since.
It's been on sure but never when I'm free to watch it.
I don't think my kids have ever watched it either.

I have gotten used to playing the Charlie Brown specials on DVD so Apple can suck it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah not getting another streaming service & I'm still waiting for TCM to do a proper streaming service.


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

That's good to know about the Charlie Brown specials my wife was looking for them for the Grandkids. It seems like all of the classics are getting bought out and no longer on General Broadcast, just another way for them to try and get you to subscribe. Guess have to get those on DVD now, I know we already have quite a few of the Christmas classics on DVD.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Just had to get the word out (and please excuse me if it has been announced!) that the 1976 ABC "The Paul Lynde Halloween Special" is available to watch on Amazon prime! 
It's great that they "dug this up" out of the TV specials graveyard, as it's quite the time capsule! The silly puns and throw-away lines that reference all the fads that were so "in" for 1976 are priceless! 
Give it a watch, if for nothing else, out of nostalgia, and show your kids what passed for "hip" entertainment in "our day" 
(I was nine yrs old in '76, and remember seeing this on TV and being quite entertained) 
After you watch it, post some of your memories that it may call to mind for you!





__





Watch Paul Lynde - The Paul Lynde Halloween Special | Prime Video


Lynde did a number of TV specials but none attained the legendary status of



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. Been looking for some things to view in the evening and will check out. Gotta love the 70s!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

They don’t make specials like this any more that’s for sure. During the diner scene my husband was like what does this have to do with Halloween. Agree! Most of the rest was more of the same. A young Betty White and Kiss was kind of interesting to see from back then at least. Boy has TV programming changed. Reminded me of some of the Carol Burnett type sketches they would do especially with Tim Conway on the show.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I own the peanuts specials on dvd, Blu-ray and 4K Blu-ray and have some on my dvr and vhs but still I’m very upset. My 80 plus grandma doesn’t know or really want to go through the trouble of signing up for a streaming service or even have a device that has Apple TV.

It’s just a shame :-( I knew something like this would happen though when they stopped airing the Easter beagle. BRING BACK CHARLIE BROWN!


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

The immortal words of Lucy Van Pelt from "A Charlie Brown Christmas" have become reality- "..It's all run by a big Eastern syndicate, you know"... remember when that seemed like such a humorous, conspiracy-theory kind of line?


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

TVLand network will have a Roseanne Halloween marathon on Halloween day


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Edmund K said:


> Just had to get the word out (and please excuse me if it has been announced!) that the 1976 ABC "The Paul Lynde Halloween Special" is available to watch on Amazon prime!
> It's great that they "dug this up" out of the TV specials graveyard, as it's quite the time capsule! The silly puns and throw-away lines that reference all the fads that were so "in" for 1976 are priceless!
> Give it a watch, if for nothing else, out of nostalgia, and show your kids what passed for "hip" entertainment in "our day"
> (I was nine yrs old in '76, and remember seeing this on TV and being quite entertained)
> After you watch it, post some of your memories that it may call to mind for you!


I suffered through it over the last 2 days between doing other things.....LOL....I found it on youtube....Maybe as a kid I would have liked it but I was 4 in 76 so don't remember it if I did see it....Kiss was cool to see and I can appreciate the scale of the production, they put a lot of money into that production!....I vaguely remember Paul Lynde in Hollywood Squares but didn't remember his name.....Here is a short interview about the show you may be interested in....




It was linked in the "next" videos related to the special.....ZR


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

That interview with Bruce Vilanch is priceless! "Rooots!"
I recall that even in '76 we all thought it was a bit wacky (not in a good way), but we only had four or five channels to choose from! The cobbling together of "stars" and the vignettes are the height of "camp". Whew, those were the good ol' days!


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

AMC

*Friday, October 23, 2020*

12:30am – Final Destination
2:30am – Final Destination 2
5:35am – War of the Colossal Beast
9:00am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
10:00am – A Nightmare on Elm Street
12:00pm – Final Destination
2:00pm – Final Destination 2
6:00pm – Bride of Chucky
8:00pm – Seed of Chucky
10:00pm – Curse of Chucky
*Saturday, October 24, 2020*

3:15am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
4:15am – Creepshow
7:15am – Misery
9:45am – Silver Bullet
11:45am – Thinner
1:45pm – 1408
4:15pm – The Shining
7:45pm – Carrie
10:00pm – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
11:00pm – Cursed Films
11:40pm – Pet Sematary
*Sunday, October 25, 2020*

1:40am – Cujo
3:40am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
4:40am – Cursed Films
5:20am – 1408
7:55am – Halloween (1978)
9:55am – Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers
11:55am – Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers
1:55pm – Halloween 6: The Curse of Michael Myers
3:55pm – Halloween: Resurrection
5:55pm – Halloween H20: 20 Years Later
Freeform
*Friday, October 23, 2020*

11:00am – Jumanji (1995)
1:30pm – Scream
4:00pm – Scream 2
6:30pm – Beetlejuice
8:30pm – Sleepy Hollow (1999)
12:00am – The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon
*Saturday, October 24, 2020*

7:00am – Decorating Disney: Halloween Magic
8:00am – Halloweentown
10:05am – Halloweentown II: Kalabar’s Revenge
12:05pm – Beetlejuice
2:10pm – Sleepy Hollow (1999)
4:40pm – Hocus Pocus
6:50pm – The Addams Family (1991)
8:55pm – Addams Family Values
11:00pm – Ghostbusters (2016)
*Sunday, October 25, 2020*

7:00am – Tim Burton’s Corpse Bride
9:00am – Ghostbusters (1984)
11:30am – The Craft
2:00am – The Addams Family (1991)
4:05pm – Addams Family Values
6:10pm – Ghostbusters (2016)
9:20pm – Hocus Pocus
11:30pm – The Craft
SYFY
*Friday, October 23, 2020*

1:30am – Rise of the Zombies
3:30am – Zombie Apocalypse
6:15am – Dawn of the Dead (2004)
8:31am – House of the Witch
10:33am – The Strangers
12:25pm – The Strangers: Prey at Night
2:28pm – Amityville: The Awakening
4:25pm – G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra
6:58pm – Zombieland
9:00pm – Avengers: Age of Ultron
*Saturday, October 24, 2020*

12:00am – G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra
2:00am – House of the Witch
9:30am – The Banana Splits Movie
11:30am – Monster House
1:30pm – Halloween (2007)


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

AMC
*Monday, October 26, 2020*

3:21am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
5:22am – Voodoo Woman
5:27am – Corridors of Blood
9:00am – Voodoo Woman
9:15am – War of the Colossal Beast
9:30am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
10:30am – The Amityville Horror (2005)
12:30pm – The Last House on the Left
3:30pm – Halloween: Resurrection
5:00pm – Halloween H20: 20 Years Later
7:00pm – Pacific Rim
*Tuesday, October 27, 2020*

12:02am – The Crazies
2:32am – Annabelle
9:00am – How to Make a Monster
9:15am – The Exorcist (1973)
12:00pm – Trick ‘R Treat
2:00pm – The Crazies
4:30pm – The Conjuring
7:00pm – Insidious
9:30pm – Insidious: Chapter 2
*Wednesday, October 28, 2020*

4:14am – Eli Roth’s History of Horror
5:14am – How to Make a Monster
9:00am – Trick ‘R Treat
9:15am – Tanks of El Alamein
11:00am – Insidious
1:30pm – Insidious: Chapter 2
4:00pm – Bride of Chucky
6:00pm – Seed of Chucky
8:00pm – Ghost Ship
10:00pm – The Final Destination
*Thursday, October 29, 2020*

1:01am – Seed of Chucky
3:01am – Bride of Chucky
5:00am – Jet Attack
9:00am – Pet Sematary Two
11:00am – Friday the 13th, Part VI: Jason Lives
1:00pm – Friday the 13th Part VII: The New Blood
3:00pm – Friday the 13th Part VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan
5:00pm – Friday the 13th (2009)
7:00pm – Friday the 13th (1980)
9:00pm – Friday the 13th Part 2
11:00pm – Friday the 13th Part III
Freeform
*Monday, October 26, 2020*

11:00am – Tim Burton’s Corpse Bride
1:00pm – Casper (1995)
3:00pm – Twitches
5:00pm – Twitches Too
7:00pm – Hotel Transylvania 2
9:00pm – Hotel Transylvania 3: Summer Vacation
12:00am – The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon
*Tuesday, October 27, 2020*

12:00pm – Casper (1995)
2:00pm – Jumanji (1995)
4:30pm – Hotel Transylvania 2
6:30pm – Hotel Transylvania 3: Summer Vacation
8:30pm – Hocus Pocus
12:00am – The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon
*Wednesday, October 28, 2020*

12:00pm – Jumanji (1995)
2:30pm – Tim Burton’s Corpse Bride
4:30pm – Matilda
6:30pm – Disney and Pixar’s Monsters, Inc.
8:30pm – Disney and Pixar’s Monsters University
12:00am – The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon
*Thursday, October 29, 2020*

12:00pm – Ghostbusters (1984)
2:30pm – Ghostbusters II
5:00pm – Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas
6:30pm – Sleepy Hollow (1999)
9:00pm – Beetlejuice
12:00am – The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon
SYFY
*Monday, October 26, 2020*

3:18am – Hollow Man
7:30am – Legion
9:30am – Hollow Man
12:00pm – Wrong Turn 4: Bloody Beginnings
2:00pm – Wrong Turn 2: Dead End
4:05pm – Lake Placid
6:00pm – Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday
8:00pm – Jason X
10:00pm – Jigsaw
*Tuesday, October 27, 2020*

12:00am – Wrong Turn 2: Dead End
2:00am – Legion
10:00am – Knock Knock
12:00pm – Down a Dark Hall
2:00pm – The Crooked Man
4:00pm – Neverknock
6:00pm – Truth or Dare
8:00pm – Jigsaw
10:00pm – Sinister
*Wednesday, October 28, 2020*

12:33am – Tales from the Hood 3
2:49am – Wes Craven’s New Nightmare
8:00am – Dead Still
10:03am – Exorcist: The Beginning
12:36pm – Sinister
3:07pm – Tales from the Hood 3
5:30pm – The Night Before Halloween
7:30pm – Insidious: The Last Key
9:45pm – It Follows
*Thursday, October 29, 2020
A Nightmare on Elm Street Marathon*

12:00am – A Nightmare on Elm Street (1984)
2:01am – Grave Halloween
9:33am – Insidious: The Last Key
11:55pm – Freddy’s Dead: The Final Nightmare
1:57pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street 5: The Dream Child
3:58pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master
6:00pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street 2: Freddy’s Revenge
8:00pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street (1984)
10:00pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street 2: Freddy’s Revenge


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Artcurus said:


> I can play the DVD but it's just not the same.


The anticipation of a show or movie coming on television was part of the joy. It was special, it was an event, it was part of the season. You knew there were lots of other people gathered around their TVs, watching the same thing at the same. Those local TV movie hosts, especially the horror movie hosts, also helped make it special. 

There there was a sense of community that instant gratification, and 50 million different streaming services, cannot replace.


----------

